
London Startup Events – One Agenda - pierreluc
http://beerandpizza.co/
======
carsie
I'd be a little cautious about the domain name and the singling out of
presence of beer and pizza (over other characteristics of the event). This
just reinforces biases within our industry, without mentioning all other
perks.

What about people who do not care about beer and pizza but care about London
startup events?

What about the actual content of the meetup?

~~~
aswerty
I dearly hope they aren't "cautious" about enjoying beer and pizza. It's a
perfectly normal thing to have at an event for adults.

------
ilCatania
The RSS feed does not seem to be active, it only shows the hello world post:
[http://beerandpizza.co/feed/](http://beerandpizza.co/feed/)

------
robk
These kinds of things are cool but they usually last maybe 4-6 months then
fall fallow as no one bothers to update them. The feeds are the worst since
there's no UI interaction point - the feed just becomes quieter until people
forget about it.

------
sgb_QQ
Cool! One thing though - pleeeease don't scroll hijack :-(

